# Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter



## jrm04

I have no clue what has happened but for the past lets say 6 months, whenever I turn off my computer, turn on, switch networks, or just randomly-- my internet network or wi fi will disconnect. I have Vista on a Toshiba laptop and when I first received it the adapter was functioning properly.

The whole Vista thing has alot of options that can fix the problem most them i select diagnose and repair but it doesnt work AT ALL. I have reset devices, changed IP, Binding Protocol whatever that means, and none of it works long term.

Now I have to go to Device Manager, Update then Roll back the adapter in order for it to connect. Its really time consuming and I want to know a general idea of what could be wrong before I get serviced so I don't get ripped off or anything like that. I don't understand why I would have to update it then roll it back in order for it to connect. Previously (which is probably the cause of this whole deal) i downloaded a RealTek Ethernet software required by this one modem network deal at an apartment complex I was previously living. The local area connection adapter seemed to interfere with the Atheros one, so I uninstalled it and was able to connect until I turned it off and back on again.

So if I could get some info on what could be wrong I'd really appreciate it. This is such an inconvenience whenever I am on campus and such


----------



## RockmasteR

hello,
download the latest driver for Atheros AR5007EG for Vista from here:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007EG&system=3


----------



## johnwill

I have deleted all of your other duplicate threads, please post only ONE thread for an issue.


----------

